# Bandsaw mill



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been thinking about building my own bandsaw mill. I was wondering if anyone has built one. 

On thursday my wife and I went to a fair in NH. I was looking at the Wood miser LT10, the base unit uses a 7 hp gasoline motor. It will cut upto 24 inch in diameter and 11 ft long. 

This size seem like it would be something that would work for me. The only problem is I don't like the price, some where around $3,700.

I'm thinking I can use tires,rims and axials from a utility trailer etc. I have a 16 hp motor. Or I can buy something smaller at HF. I also need to find a source for steel locally. I believe I can buy blades from Cook bandsaws.

Has anyone seen some plans floating around or advice relative to building?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You Tube has a bunch of shop made BS mills*

You may find something there:


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, I have seen them. I guess I was hoping that someone might have seen or have plans. Something like that would be helpful.

Thanks for the imput.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been toying with the idea for a few years now. My recommendation would be to go to the bandsawmill forum, and read & ask. I have not built yet because of 2 main things; I can't find any decent plans (there are TONS of home made band mills out there, but apparently, not one complete plan), and because I realized that to mill any decent sized log, you need some SERIOUS machinery just to move the log. Think about getting the log to the mill, getting it on the mill, and turning it. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm guessing if you have a welder and you can weld? Anythings possible. 
Good luck on the research and hope you can do it, heck maybe it'll be nice enough that you could patten it some time.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This?*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/sawmill-design-fabrication-22532/


Video Link: Resaw and Timber Cutting with a Falberg Portable Band Saw


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, I do weld and have all the necessary equipment to fabricate (300 amp welder, plasma cutter, steel cutting bandsaw, metal brake, grinders and cut oof saw). I also own a small MF loader backhoe. 

I kind of feel like I'm half way there. I have a few ideas, but at 63 I was hoping to find a tried and true plan. 

Thanks for all of the input. I'll let you know if I decide to take the plunge.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Fastback said:


> I have been thinking about building my own bandsaw mill. I was wondering if anyone has built one.
> 
> On thursday my wife and I went to a fair in NH. I was looking at the Wood miser LT10, the base unit uses a 7 hp gasoline motor. It will cut upto 24 inch in diameter and 11 ft long.
> 
> ...


Mattias Wendel has a site and builds a lot of tools from scratch. He built a bandsaw and then converted it to be a mill.

This may give you some ideas. You could likely get some detail from an email to Mattias.

http://woodgears.ca/bandmill/index.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wendel's Mill*


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, I've seen a number of his videos. Infact, I think it was after watching one of his videos that I decided to build my own metal cutting band saw.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Fastback said:


> Thanks, I've seen a number of his videos. Infact, I think it was after watching one of his videos that I decided to build my own metal cutting band saw.


I love the name you gave this "RETIROSAW". :thumbsup:

I think you have an extra skill set which Mattias does not have - you can weld. You may be able to improve on his design for the bandsaw mill.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh, one other thing I forgot to mention I also have a small machine shop where I can make may own parts. Just finished the rehab this past spring. Actually, its still not finished I need to make additional shelves etc.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Holeeee Crap! OP, you can fabricate steel, you have a tractor, AND you have a machine shop! WHAT are you waiting for? If you have all those tools and know how to use them, I can't imagine you'd have trouble figuring out how to build a sawmill. Havin all that stuff also indicates some available time & money, so a few mistakes couldn't be the worst thing, now, could it?


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have time not so much money. Oh, wood is my first love. All of the tools keep me busy. I don't have trees to cut so I would have to buy the lumber.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's one by a similar name*






Here's how I see this project. You need rails, a carriage and a 
head. The head is the hardest part....guides wheels...nearings and power/transmission.

You can make or buy the wheels on EBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BANDSAW-WHE...781?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563ec3a5ad He also sells bearings. 

The guides would be a great DIY project. The carriage and track can all be welded and fabricated. If you look at each component separately, it seems less forbidding. So based on your budget you may want to allocate for each componet and find used or recycled material. 

Our member here Bugman made a vertical mill:


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

> I don't have trees to cut so I would have to buy the lumber.


No. Just scrounge it. Part of my thing is I have an overabundance of white pine. 30-40 trees I'd like to see gone. Some could potentially threaten the house, some are junk. A lot of them are nice and straight. Unfortunately, a lot of them are also huge. They start at 18", and go to around 30". Last weekend, I helped a friend cut up some firewood. In that pile was a fair amount of cherry. maybe 8" in did, and 4-5' long. I coulda had all I wanted for free, if I had something to cut them with. Also check CL, and look around after a storm. I have cut up so many lumber logs into firewood for lack of a sawmill, it's not even funny......


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

There used to be an old fellow on E-bay selling plans for a home made band mill. It used small trailer spindles, rims and tires for the wheels.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

You know, I watched that guy in the link above with hid wooden bandsaw mill with great interest. How much could he possibly have in that thing? $100? That looks like a good way to start. Although I would not be milling the 30" WP logs that I want to get rid of..... but the smaller cherry logs I run across quite frequently? Yeah.......


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input. As for a band saw drive I think that the trailer tire wheel option is a good choice. They are easy to get and the price is much lower than the metal wheels. One of the reasons I was looking for a plan is the sizes of the materials required. Steel is not like wood it can get very costly. Steel is sold in 20 ft lengths if you buy shoter amounts you tend to pay a premium, but at the same time having a bunch of excess or not enough can be a problem.

I know that building a band saw mill is not brain surgery, but at the same time it takes a great deal of thought and planning. You want something that not only works, but is structurally sound and as safe to operate as possible. I don't want to build something that is more costly than it would be to buy one prebuilt. I don't feel I can justify or afford a prebuilt nor do I want to bring my cost anywhere near that of a prebuilt.

Woodnthings, that homemade vertical mill is really well done. Only problem is you need a lot of indoor space for it.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, this is try number 3 for writting this post. I keep losing everything I type.

This is an update on where I am at on the possiblity of building a mill. Last weekwnd I went to Tractor Supply and checked the type of stuff I might need to fabicate a mill. They have a decent selection of bearings, chains and sprokets as well as various size pulleys. I checked the price of an axcle, fenders and tires. They would cost around $400.00. Also while I was out I stopped at HF they have a 13 hp gasoline engine for $350.00, I think they will also accept a 20% coupon so that woild bring it down to around $280..

Today, I was at a friends house and noticed a boat and trailer in the back yard. He repairs outboard andtrailers. He told me that they were going to be junked. I suggested that he give me the trailer. He asked why I wanted it. After explaining and hin still not understanding he said I could have it. The trailer was missing the hubs and wheels. I asked him what he did with them and he told me he sold them, but he said he had an old set of hubs and wheels I could have. The wheels will be 13 inch x 24 inch diameter tires. When I checked them I found that the axcles were larger than the hub, but that would be ok I could turn them in the metal lathe. This trailer still has the fenders and a large amount of galvanized ateels tubing. It can be used to make the bandsaw carrage. It looks like the larges cost will be for the angle iron tracks. I'll be using 3 x 3 x 3/8. I'll need to buy 20 feet. I haven't checked the price yet but they can be bought after the carrage and mill are built. Getting this free stuff will greatly reduce the cost of the mill.
So I guess that building a mill is doable.

I'll let you know when I ge the trailer.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok, this is try number 3 for writting this post. I keep losing everything I type.

This is an update on where I am at on the possiblity of building a mill. Last weekwnd I went to Tractor Supply and checked the type of stuff I might need to fabicate a mill. They have a decent selection of bearings, chains and sprokets as well as various size pulleys. I checked the price of an axcle, fenders and tires. They would cost around $400.00. Also while I was out I stopped at HF they have a 13 hp gasoline engine for $350.00, I think they will also accept a 20% coupon so that woild bring it down to around $280..

Today, I was at a friends house and noticed a boat and trailer in the back yard. He repairs outboard andtrailers. He told me that they were going to be junked. I suggested that he give me the trailer. He asked why I wanted it. After explaining and hin still not understanding he said I could have it. The trailer was missing the hubs and wheels. I asked him what he did with them and he told me he sold them, but he said he had an old set of hubs and wheels I could have. The wheels will be 13 inch x 24 inch diameter tires. When I checked them I found that the axcles were larger than the hub, but that would be ok I could turn them in the metal lathe. This trailer still has the fenders and a large amount of galvanized ateels tubing. It can be used to make the bandsaw carrage. It looks like the larges cost will be for the angle iron tracks. I'll be using 3 x 3 x 3/8. I'll need to buy 20 feet. I haven't checked the price yet but they can be bought after the carrage and mill are built. Getting this free stuff will greatly reduce the cost of the mill.
So I guess that building a mill is doable.

I'll let you know when I ge the trailer.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Well after losing the post twice I ended up posting twice. I could not fine a way to delete one so you have an extra. Sorry


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

Watch out welding galvanized steel. Bad news. I have heard that you also have to be careful with trailer axles for this application. 1" doesn't seem to be enough, nor does 1 1/2". Approaching 2" seems to be needed. You'll shear the axles otherwise. This is assuming a cantelievered setup. If both ends of the axles are supported, different story. Fastback, I noticed that your parts list is already approaching $700. If it were me, I'd find all I could off of CL. Also, if you don't need it to make the mill operate, hold off until you get it running. (Trailer fenders as guards, mill does not require this to run.) A lot of guys also seem to build the head, and get it running in their garage on 2x4 wood tracks, fine tune, and THEN build the real metal tracks. And, have you been to the sawmill forum yet?

BTW, +1 on your choice of engine size...


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

The prices I was showing is what the cost of parts new. The free trailer already has most of the items I was pricing out. You are right about the axial I plan on turning some new and larger ones. I believe I have enough round stock around so I won't need to buy any. As for welding galvanized I know that this is some nasty stuff. Years ago (about 40) I worked as a welder at a fence company. Most for the gates were made from galvanized pipe. 

So I guess what it comes down to is I can build the carrage and wheel assemble for labor only. I can use the fenders off the trailer. 

I don't know if I have been to the site you are talking about, but I have been to a ton of sites. I'll look for it today and see what they have to say. Thanks.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

I would say you seem to have most of the bases covered.......good luck, and be sure to post photos here......


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

TooPicky said:


> If both ends of the axles are supported, different story. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ????
> ...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*me thinks it's the trailer axle...*

Not the bandsaw wheels, but I could be wrong. :blink:


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

> ????
> 
> If you support both ends of the axle, how would you replace the band?


Yes, therein lies the problem, LOL. I have no doubt that the creative backyard engineer could come up with a solution. I'm sure someone has, that's why I keep saying to go to the sawmill forum and ask questions, they probably know, and probably have. From what I've read about the cantilevered axles, this setup would return some decent benefits.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been to the Band Sawforum. I have not joined yet, but probably will before long. I am hoping not to have to reinvent the wheel. I have a stash of pillow blocks that I'll go through and pull out the largest available. 

My intention is to get all of my materials togeather before I start any fabrication. This part will take the most time. This type of project is a good winter job. 

As for cantilever, I would suspect that that is how most bandsaw mills are built.


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Commercial band mills typically fall into two categories - cantilever (by Woodmizer), and 4 post. Both have the exact same type of carriage support for the band wheels themselves; the difference is whether the carriage is supported on both sides of the mill or cantilevered forward from the rear rail. This can be accurately labeled as a "Ford versus Chevy" type of argument; woodmizer has built more mills than anybody and they use a cantilever design.

On home made band mills that use trailer spindles, the spindles and hubs are used to support the band wheels themselves. I have never seen a band mill (and I've seen a lot of them) that had supports on both sides of the spindle.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

SCSmith, your right about Woodmiser having the canilever, but they also have a 2 post setup they use it on the LT 10 and LT15. I think for me that this is the way to go.


----------



## TooPicky (Apr 12, 2009)

I was referring to the axles, not the carriage, when I was talking cantilever......


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, I understood what you were talking about. I believe that I can fabricate something strong enough to take the load. Atleast I think I can.


----------

